# Is Feeding River Fish Ok?



## canadianforever (Nov 2, 2012)

like yellow perch or small bass? live or frozen? iam looking more at live but let me know thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Live is prob a bad idea, just like feeders you can introduce parasites and bad things.

I would think if you froze the fillets you would kill any parasites, but I could be wrong.


----------



## PhantastickFish (Dec 29, 2006)

Stick with frozen shrimp, prawns, catfish or or other whitefish.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i cant recommend against this enough. introducing live local fish will almost certainly end in parastic or disease in the tank. if you catch fish and portion/freez it you would fair much better then live introductions into your tank.


----------



## Mintyfreah907 (May 20, 2013)

I live in Alaska. We have these small, herring like fish called hooligan that swim into our rivers like salmon do to spawn. They are a white meat fish, very oily. I take the heads and guts out, cut them in half, freeze in portions, and feed them to my rbp as their main food source. Don't kno if its good or them or not, but they eat the hell out of them and the p's aren't dead yet haha


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ good to go then! but i live in cleveland on the shores of lake erie. i wouldnt feed fish caught off this coast to a stray dog let alone my fish








depends on where you live to a degree im thinkin.


----------

